
GNU Denemo 1.1 - lelf
http://www.denemo.org/
======
jbk
This seems to be an interesting project.

It's interesting that the website seems better than the average GNU project,
notably the look and community parts.

However, I don't really get what it brings to the table compared to other
LilyPond frontends like Frescobaldi or Laborejo. I'd love to be enlightened on
that part :)

On a personal technical side, I'm not really a fan of using GTK3 for
crossplatform UIs (I've had my share of pain with it, like many people), and I
don't really like the absenc of folders/hierarchy in the src folder
([http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/denemo.git/tree/src](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/denemo.git/tree/src))
or the fact that the NEWS file is outdated
([http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/denemo.git/tree/NEWS](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/denemo.git/tree/NEWS))

~~~
jordigh
> It's interesting that the website seems better than the average GNU project,
> notably the look and community parts.

As a GNU Octave dev, it makes me feel sad that "GNU" no longer has the cachet
that it had in the 90's and early 00's. It went from being a mark of quality
to being outdated, disorganised, and lunatic.

Oh well. I still support GNU. Hopefully you'll like the new GNU Octave web
design we're working on.

~~~
eliasmacpherson
Don't be disheartened. I find that kind of dated look reassuring - it hasn't
been broken for so long that nobody dared to fix it! People have relied on the
software, and it's in repositories and what's more it (sometimes) continues to
be recommended.

Something new and shiny makes me wonder "how long will this last", I suppose
because of advances in web technology it doesn't take as long to put a nice
website together. Sometimes I even wonder if time would have been better spent
on the actual project and not the website.

~~~
jordigh
In this case, the new website design was sort of "donated" by one of our
former GSoC students, so it's not like it took away development from Octave
itself. The student's GSoC contributions were to another website project of
ours.

------
byroot
Usual google cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.d...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.denemo.org&oq=cache%3Awww.denemo.org)

------
hrjet
As a hobby pianist trying to relearn some music, I was looking at Denemo,
Frescobaldi, etc the other day. But I ultimately realized that I prefer a
simple text based solution, because I can use a text editor rather than
learning a complicated new GUI.

I ended up writing a simple wrapper around JFugue in Scala (about 10 lines of
code). I write the composition in a text file using a text editor and then run
it through the scala script.

------
codygman
Someones database is exhausted I think.

------
fiorix
Error establishing a database connection

------
omeid2
Someone needs (better ?) caching.

------
favadi
Error establishing a database connection

------
kunai
HNDoSed again...

